# Help! Grad school and part time work?



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Well I just had a scream-out with my mother over work and grad school. Sum up:

I just got a job working part-time (four days a week, 16-20 hrs total per week). I will be also going to grad school full time in the fall (three night classes). My work hours are between 11 AM and 3 PM, my classes are all from 6 - 9 PM.

Well apparently the old bat doesn't think I will be capable of handling both. I see where she's coming from, but she went all out with a serious character put-down, screaming like a delirious bat out of hell that there was no way I could do both successfully. 

Wish she could have been nice enough to tell me she didn't think I could do it BEFORE I interviewed and accepted the job (for ****'s sake, she drove me to the place so I could fill out paperwork today!!! WTF?!)

Does anyone have experience working and attending grad school? I know grad school is tough, but I'm not working for the fun of it! My family doesn't have a ton of money and I want to help pay for books, food, gas and metro costs. How selfish of me! :roll


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

What kind of grad school? What kind of job? If you have tons of down time at work and can study during it, I'm sure you can manage. Either way, I'd give it a shot, and always be prepared to quit for school if necessary. In the mean time, any loans you can avoid, or pay down interest for at least, will be greatly beneficial.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I haven't done grad school, but I agree with lonelyjew. Depending on how intensive your program is, working 20 hours a week may be very manageable.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

Tell her to STFU and give you money if she does not want you having a PT job.


----------



## aloevera (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey, I just did my 2nd year of a degree whilst working a 20+ week deputy manager job, I couldn't afford rent if I didn't work that many hours and yes it was stressful! Though it was something I had to do, it knackered me out and because i needed the money, I did neglect my studies but I passed with enough credits, though could have done much better and my social life failed because i was so busy. The trick is in the balance, you'd need a job in which you could take time off to study etc and also for exams etc and don't let the money you earn, make you unstudious. Your better off making sure you get good grades and learn the knowledge in order for you to get a decent job in the future, than be plush through your grad program. If you can handle it, do it, you can only try!. Good luck either way


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I worked 30 hours a week and took 18 credit hours last semester. Hard, but doable.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks guys 

Well another issue I didn't bring up is that I actually have 2 part time jobs. The other job I've had since June. When I got this new job I was planning to quit the other one since the new ones gives more hours and better pay. But my mom then threw her tantrum and I'm doubting myself.

I have to quit one of them - no way can I keep both and go to school and do well with my attention problems. my older job has me working mostly afternoon to night shifts, which leaves my day open to study. My new job has me during the daytime, which leaves me quite tired in the afternoon.

I'm really anxious about this now. Ihate the feeling...and I have to make a decision this week!!!!


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm going to attempt the same thing this coming semester. I got a 20 hour/week internship and my first semester of grad school. I wasn't planning on working this first semester, but the internship comes with a tuition waiver, a stipend, and provides experience hours towards my degree. The experience hours only apply to the second semester, but it's still a pretty good deal. I just won't sleep or see my few friends until winter break.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

You should really quit one of your jobs. Two is too many. I'd quit the one that wears you out the most. For me, the money isn't worth the stress. It's your decision. Go with your gut. I wouldn't wholeheartedly take the advice of some random dude on the internet.


----------

